# Baisse de prix Ipad 2 refurb



## eidj (12 Mai 2012)

Bonjour!
J'allais me laisser tenté par un ipad 2 32Go wifi sur le refurb mais je n'étais pas encore très sur.
Je me balladais en ville à la recherche d'un neuf cet après midi mais quasiment impossible d'en trouver des neufs..
Donc j'aurai aimé avoir vos avis sur les ipad refurb : la batterie est elle neuve, l'état physique du produit?

Surtout sachant qu'ils ont baissé encore de 50 euros. Ce matin les iapd 2 32 Go wifi étaient à 439 et maintenant à 389
C'est par rapport à une baisse de qualité (plus de griffes sur la coque etc?) ou juste pour écouler leurs stocks?


----------



## Lauange (14 Mai 2012)

Hello,

389 c'est 200 de moins du prix du mens neuf achet&#279; en janvier de cette ann&#279;e. 


Fonce !!


----------



## ptibat (14 Mai 2012)

Salut, 

J'écume également le refurb et les sites d'occasion depuis quelques jours, ne sachant pas si je vais me tourner vers la version 2 ou la 3.

A ce prix, 389EUR, c'est forcément intéressant et il y a fort à parier que les stocks vont vite être écoulés.

Concernant le refurb, j'ai consulté les avis, les acheteurs sont à 99,9999% satisfaits, les produits sont semble-t'il testés par Apple, il se peut juste que ton iPad ait une ou deux micro-rayures sur le dos, mais rien de bien grave.

Deux choses à savoir : 

Tu as 7 jours pour le retourner chez Apple sans en préciser la raison si tu n'es pas satisfait.

La garantie est d'un an, comme pour le neuf, à laquelle tu peux ajouter un Apple Care si tu le souhaite.

Fais-toi plaisir !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Mai 2012)

ptibat a dit:


> Concernant le refurb, j'ai consulté les avis, les acheteurs sont à 99,9999% satisfaits, les produits sont semble-t'il testés par Apple, il se peut juste que ton iPad ait une ou deux micro-rayures sur le dos, mais rien de bien grave.



relis les règle du refurb: je ne sais pas si c'est pareil pour les ipad, mais pour les macs apple change les coques extérieur pour obtenir un aspect neuf... donc les microrayures...


----------



## ptibat (15 Mai 2012)

Erreur de ma part, j'ai d'abord consulté les avis d'acheteurs du refurb, la plupart faisait mention d'objets d'abord reconditionnés par la vérification de l'électronique, j'ai compris que les coques n'étaient changées que lorsqu'elles présentaient de grosses marques. J'aurais du lire les CGV d'Apple !

En poussant la réfléxion, 7 jours pour le retourner, j'imagine bien qu'Apple roi du design ne jouerait pas à vendre un produit dans ces conditions au risque d'avoir un taux de retour proche de 99,99999% !

Au temps pour moi ! :rose:


----------

